# Predict the Record for February - HKF WINS!



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Mon 01 @ New Orleans *W*
Wed 03 @ Denver *W *
Fri 05 @ Sacramento *W * 
Wed 10 vs Portland *L*
Tue 16 @ Memphis * W *
Wed 17 @ Dallas *L *
Fri 19 vs Atlanta *W *
Sun 21 vs Sacramento *W *
Tue 23 @ Oklahoma City *W *
Wed 24 vs Philadelphia *W *
Fri 26 vs LA Clippers *W * _Current High Score of 125_
Sun 28 @ San Antonio *L 37-24 (9-3)*


No need to go game by game, just choose a record. Remember, choose a high score for the Suns this month as a potential tie breaker. Ties are stupid. No specific game. All you have to do is be the closest.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for February*

7-5 with a high score of 110.3


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for February*

I'm optimistic. 9-3 with a high score of 135.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for February*

8-4 with high score of 121


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for February*

6-6. High score of 123.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for February*

We have a game tonight.

I'll just scrap this if we don't get more.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for February*

1-11 high score of 189


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for February*

7-5. High score of 124.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for February*



Basel said:


> 7-5. High score of 124.


son of a *****.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Predict the Record for February*

9-3. I think the Suns, if they move Amare quickly could get to 11-1 with a few breaks. Anything less than 8-4 and I don't see playoffs in their future. 

High score 129


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for February*

7-5

119


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HKF wins with a 9-3 prediction and just 4 pts off high score.


A March thread is right here


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I just saw Stein's power rankings and was reminded about this thread. On the one hand I am happy I won, on the other Jason Richardson blew what could have been a 10-2 month had the Suns forced OT. Thanks J-Brick.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

At 10-2, you actually still would've won with closest score and since no one picked that record. 

Yeah, he drives us crazy. Thankfully, he's an expiring next yr, so they can maybe get something for him or he just walks.


----------

